# Drivers for IBM Thinkpad R51



## jblaze (Mar 17, 2011)

I just did a Win XP Pro clean install on an IBM Thinkpad R51 2883 and am having driver problems.Once done i tried to go online and couild not. Device Manager does not see my ethernet or wireless devices, had yellow ?`s on the following: Other Devices,Ethernet Controller,Multimedia Audio Controller, Network Cotroller,PCI Modem,Unknown Device,Video Controller,and Video Controller(VGA compatible). Seeing that device manager cannot connect to the web to update the drivers how do i know which are the correct drivers to download and how do i load them unto the laptop seeing that i cannot connect the laptop to the internet?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You can download the drivers from the manufacturer website and save them to a disc,USB drive, or other media

Drivers and software - ThinkPad R51


----------



## jblaze (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you


----------

